# Burr comb problem



## Erawling (Apr 17, 2016)

I have a large amount of burr comb attached to my feeder in the space where the queen cage was.
It has alot of brood in it.








How do I deal with this?
I was thinking of removing the comb and placing it on top of the frames then putting a empty super on then the cap.
I really hate to loose any brood at such an early point.:scratch:


----------



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

rubber band it into an empty frame and stick it in the gap or pull an outer frame and stick it in the middle if its already full of frames


----------



## Erawling (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you I never would have thought of that.
This is only my second season so I'm still new.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

That is not just bur comb. Do what dtrooster said and check your hive more often, fill your box with the right amount of frames........


----------



## Erawling (Apr 17, 2016)

I just installed the package two weeks ago,the queen wasn't out after 5 days then I went on vacation for a week and that's what I had when I got back yesterday.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

I would say that you have a good package. They built nice looking comb fast. Has you queen been laying? Just give them all the room they need, they should build them fast when the queen starts laying more..
We all have had this at one time and will again... Good luck with the girls...Have a great day


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Beautiful comb!


----------

